
Show HN: FilterShop – A MacOS App to Explore CoreImage Filters - xueyu666
https://github.com/KrisYu/FilterShop
======
protomyth
Nice, I've been updating an old program I wrote (moving to Swift, new
interface), and have really enjoyed Filters. I am wondering where CoreImage
Filters fit into the Metal 2 world. I am probably wrong, but my assumption is
that Metal will replace all of the Filters and even OpenCL[1]. I haven't
started the conversion myself, as converting to Swift has been my main focus.

1)
[https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/metal/10/](https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/metal/10/)

